# Funny Cat Pics 11



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Harebells

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Harebells

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

Teenage cats discover social media...


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

On a related note for adult cats:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

lol


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

For Earth Day:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

I don't even know why I laughed at that but it is funny.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

In the cat's defense, he was probably tired after a long night of pest control.


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

That's actually from a video, Daniel:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

??? I don't get it. What is that globe thing?


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*

A bubble:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Harebells

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 10*


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Cat-based home design:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That's awesome!

Probably insanely expensive but still awesome.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Begging for treats can be tiring


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Source: Obie | Feeling Good


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


>



Yelp readers:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


>



To be fair, some of the employees seem to be hiding like cats


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Cats do take their naps very seriously


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

That's why some dogs come back as mice in their next life


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## gooblax

353 people found the review helpful. I wonder how many cats found it helpful too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

:rofl:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## gooblax

Daniel said:


>


My old cat was black and white. There was no safe option. :lol:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Mind-blowing


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Cats Recognize Their Own Names--Even If They Choose to Ignore Them - Scientific American


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Very true:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

This Cat Is Not Happy That Its Owners Are Always At Home | Time


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


>


Just imagine if the 3AM breakfast is that late


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Of course, if you serve a previous flavor, brand, or texture of cat food, it doesn't count


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


>




A similar case in forensic feline psychology:

My cat stealing chicken nuggets - YouTube


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Another reason the department store JCPenney didn't do well, awkward family photos:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Warning: Language



Spoiler


----------



## Daniel

> Warning: Language



Sounds like me during a therapy session


----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

That's why convenience stores sell cat treats


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Box abandonment is almost a crime in the cat world


----------



## gooblax




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Henri 2, Paw de Deux - YouTube

Henri 3, Le Vet - YouTube


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

They should do that to members of Congress.   Put some catnip spray on them too


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

https://youtu.be/7Nn7NZI_LN4


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

https://youtu.be/G4Sn91t1V4g


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

My cats:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Dang item stealing suspicious kittens.


----------



## Daniel

Must have been the same person who called 911 because McDonalds was out of chicken nuggets


----------



## gooblax

Clearly a cat burglar in training - only took 1 minute to steal items from vehicles.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Jonesy!!! 



I can’t remember if I took my pill this morning but I can remember the name of the cat in Alien from 1979. What?


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

My calico looking down on me (literally and maybe figuratively  ) from her cat shelf:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

https://indianexpress.com/article/trending/trending-globally/viral-video-cat-fight-erupts-in-background-as-journalist-tries-to-keep-straight-face-on-live-tv-6415628/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a43kdavv5xk

A journalist found herself in an awkward situation when her pet cats decided to fight amid a live broadcast. “My cats have no chill,” tweeted  Philippines journalist Doris Bigornia’s daughter Nikki while sharing the video.

In the 12-second clip, which has gone viral on social media, Doris can be seen trying to keep a straight face while her two cats fight in the background.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Police cat. Feline Division.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Soap opera cat:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

From a review for cat food:

"I would say thumbs/paws up."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ha ha!  Do you think that affected your black bean donuts?


----------



## Daniel

I give both cats a daily bath with no-shed shampoo


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Language warning!



Spoiler


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"I am not sure who likes this blanket more, me or my cat! I think it might be a tie!"

~ Walmart review


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> "I am not sure who likes this blanket more, me or my cat! I think it might be a tie!"
> 
> ~ Walmart review



Nah. Can't be a tie. It's too wide. We dropped wide ties more than a decade ago.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ love it! [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> ^^^ love it! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




:rofl: Me too.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

A repeat but a favorite:


----------



## Lufero

Cat Dancer said:


>



This is so true :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I gave Mindy a new empty box that had contained medical supplies. She found an 8.5 x 11 piece of paper in the bottom of the box which listed the supplies the box had contained. She is ignoring the box but for the last two nights has been sleeping on the sheet of paper. Cats are weird little creatures.


----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


> She is ignoring the box but for the last two nights has been sleeping on the sheet of paper. Cats are weird little creatures.



Perhaps they are too smart or spiritual for us to ever know their more cerebral motivations


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## gooblax

But what does the fox say?


----------



## Daniel

Ylvis - The Fox (What Does The Fox Say?) [Official music video HD] - YouTube


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Pop music is weird.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Cat Fight Powerful Touch GIF - Find  Share on GIPHY


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Proof that cognitive reframing works!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"I like cats a lot. I've always liked cats. They're great company. When they eat, they always leave a little bit at the bottom of the bowl. A dog will polish the bowl, but a cat always leaves a little bit. It's like an offering."

"The question mark is originally from an Egyptian hieroglyph that signified a cat walking away. You know, it's the tail. And that symbol meant -- well, whatever it is when they're ignoring you."

~ Christopher Walken


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

@Daniel


----------



## Daniel

Now I will always have stuff for my gratitude list


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ I don't get it.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

From my vet's payment options webpage:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

How I woke up on time today:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ha ha! I love Smudge.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## gooblax

*Texas lawyer, trapped by cat filter on Zoom call, informs judge he is not a cat*
"I don't know how to remove it... I'm here live. I am not a cat."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

My son and I were just discussing this. There was a recent story where two guys as a prank put two bananas on an empty table in a modern art gallery. They came back a while later and discovered the bananas were still in the same place but someone had now put them inside a glass case. 

In similar news:









						A $120,000 Banana Is Peeled From an Art Exhibition and Eaten (Published 2019)
					


As people watched, a prankster removed the banana, which was taped to a wall at Art Basel in Miami Beach.





					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

gooblax said:


> *Texas lawyer, trapped by cat filter on Zoom call, informs judge he is not a cat*
> "I don't know how to remove it... I'm here live. I am not a cat."


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Psychiatric nurse quits job after 20 years to open her own cat cafe
					


'People thought I was absolutely mad.'





					metro.co.uk


----------



## David Baxter PhD

That cat looks a lot like Mindy


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


>


That is too cute!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

How the Karen-Smudge feud began...



And today....


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

A reminder to microchip your pets:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

And I always thought they woke me up at 3 am to make sure I was alive and well


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

That's actually how Canadian cats stay warm in the winter


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

For some reason, it reminds me of chickens with water.   Refresh their water -- nobody cares.  Pour same water on ground, and suddenly everyone is thirsty and drinking the dirty water at their feet.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------

